# Stock Up Now



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> SUMTER COUNTY, SC (WIS) - The war in Iraq is causing a battle for bullets at home. That's because the demand for ammunition at war is stretching our supply in the Midlands.
> 
> The Sumter County Sheriff's Department just got the practice ammunition it ordered eight months ago. Cpt. Frank Thompson says, "We've been told because of the war that they just don't have the product."
> 
> ...


http://www.wistv.com/Global/story.asp?S=6809953

I don't know if this story is correct or not or if this sheriff knows what he is talking about but Lead is running around $1.50/lb as opposed to $0.40/lb a year ago, copper has risen even more. The Winchester white box ammo has almost doubled here locally compared to a year ago and now a recent announcement from manufactures of hunting loads can be expected to increase 15% in cost the 1st of September. Better buy those duck loads now. Ditto for reloading supplies.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Gohon is absolutely correct. I tried to go buy a box of inexpensive 7-08 ammo just to get an idea about a new rifle. The blue box Federals are now $22. The same stuff that used to sell for $9.99 during pre-season sales and $11.99 the rest of the year has basically doubled in price, everywhere. I spoke with a guy I know who works for a large nationwide distributer of ammo (and other sporting goods) and he told me the exact same story 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In March I tried to order 4000 55 gr soft point 22 caliber bullets and they said they didn't have them and didn't know when they would ever get the 4000 lots in again.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Was in Gerrells here in town the other day browsing and talked to the guy that works there. He said he got a letter from Federal stating a 25% increase in their cost right now and another 12 or 15 after the first of the year.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

When I interviewed and toured with CCI in Lewiston, the number 2 man in command told me that the raw materials cost of ammo has increased 5x in the last couple of years.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Winchester sold FMJBT in 7640 not any more. That is just a way to make more cash. It is true that the costs are going up if you have not stocked up before it is almost too late.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

People said:


> Winchester sold FMJBT in 7640 not any more. That is just a way to make more cash. It is true that the costs are going up if you have not stocked up before it is almost too late.


Used to be able to get 55gn PSP's that way too. Now the only way Black Hills will sell you that lot (7640) is with a Class 06 Manufacturers liscence.

I think the days of $.05 bullets may be gone forever.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Sadly I think they are gone also. Now it is just damage control buy what you will shoot for two years every time you buy if you can afford it. This way your supply will grow instead of decline.

That class 06 stuff reminds me of the Hornady Amax buy that was being set up Hornady was filled in and they stopped it. The reason was those were to be sold to a manufacture only. I guess reloaders do not account for a majority of their profits.

We are just lucky that osha stopped that stupid rule they wanted to in act. I wonder how many millions of workers would be put out of work.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The way things are going, about the time we manage to get stocked up with enough bullets they'll ban lead cores and we'll have to go all copper.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

They've already started it in certain areas over here in nazifornia.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

So, when this is all over (the war and all), do you think we'll have lots of surplus amo available again?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

We can only hope we will have lots of surplus. You know this war on terrorism will last a long time. Oh hold on a second most Americans actually think are are still fighting Iraq and not terrorists.


----------

